

Show HN: SNEBU -- Simple Network Backup Utility - derekp7
http://www.snebu.com

======
derekp7
This is my first major open source project. I would appreciate any feedback on
the setup on Github (is there features I'm mis-using or not aware of, etc).

Basically, this is a backup tool that is one step better than rsync-based
backups (has a database[sqlplus] based backup catalog, supports compression,
etc), without the complexity the bigger backup solutions.

------
aiurtourist
You should lead with a feature matrix comparing SNEBU to rsync because you
really need to differentiate yourself from rsync, which has been the standard
for 15 years.

Everyone writes some kind of recursive backup tool, just like everybody writes
their own templating system and TODO list manager. Set yourself apart.

~~~
derekp7
Thanks for your feedback. Do you think this tool has potential (in other
words, does the world need yet another backup tool)? Essentially, I'm trying
to position this as a slight step up from rsync/hardlinks backups (such as
rsnapshot, etc), in that it has a backup catalog database, and compressed
backup files (also file-level deduplication if you are backing up multiple
servers). Yet it is simpler to setup and use then the heavy-weight backup
utilities (Amanda, Bacula, commercial solutions, etc).

~~~
jewel
The other feature that should be worth touting is that you don't need to
install anything special on the source repository.

I think it has potential. The problem space is complex enough that many
different solutions can exist. For example, at my current job we ended up
creating our own backup system that would let us easily sneakernet old copies
of the data to our offsite location.

For what it's worth, some other open source backup tools that are similar are
rdiff-backup and obnam. I've been meaning to make a page like
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_backup_ser...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_online_backup_services)
but for open source solutions.

